# shark bait



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone used blue runners for bait? I'm talking the big ones 14-18 inch ones


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes they r GREAT bait


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

they work great for me. i use them every chance i get.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I will take them over just about anything.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I have never used those. hard tails work pretty good, but recently I started going to the seafood market and they will sometimes have bonita for $5. The bonita has made a huge difference in the amount of hits I have gotten.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Herculined, a hardtail and a blue runner are the same thing.

I caught my biggest blacktip on a butterflied blue runner/hardtail.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, they work pretty good. I've have never heard them called blue runners.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Blue runner is their actual common name. Hardtail is just a nickname.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Now I know, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

live hardtails have worked ok for me. i prefer live over dead anyday tho. I did have a huge spinner, 7' easy, hit a hardtail as soon as i got back to the beach. set the hook, skyed, then landed on the line :reallycrying


----------

